
Ember 3.0 Released - chadhietala1
https://emberjs.com/blog/2018/02/14/ember-3-0-released.html
======
jonesetc
I stopped working with ember about a year and a half ago and it's interesting
to see how major progress seems to have halted. It became pretty obviously
hindered even before then with the controllers to routable components
initiative, but I can't seem to . I don't check in on it often enough to be an
expert in the project now, but I get a feeling that the new glimmer stuff is a
similarly distracting big idea that will get in the way of many smaller
improvements that could go out in that time.

That said I do still sometimes miss ember, specifically ember data. I was
pretty hesitant to start using using ember with all of it's magic, but having
all of that magic really felt like it kept us from over thinking most small
problems we had to solve. Also the codebase was extremely easy to digest, so
things that seemed like the framework was standing in the way of usually only
required an hour of poking through the library code and you could build out
functionality you needed with private APIs. Got really familiar with the data
codebase and got to pull off some fun hacks.

~~~
nihonde
From my perspective, progress hasn’t halted but there was a deliberate effort
to reign in the pace of changes. I appreciate how much easier the migrations
were through the 2.x series vs 1.x.

Changes to the framework are well documented and the roadmap is easy to find:
[https://emberjs.com/statusboard/](https://emberjs.com/statusboard/)

------
everydaypanos
Anyone knows why the script-tag functionality is gone?

I have always used PHP + EmberJS via script tags so it seems very unfamiliar
to start using NodeJS instead :)

------
olympic_coin
Brave decision of actually removing code instead of bloating with more
features. Well done!

~~~
nihonde
I think Ember point releases are typically focused on removing long-deprecated
features so that upgrade is super easy. New stuff gets added/deprecated in
between.

